# New Bachmann & Piko cabooses?



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone seen the new Bachmann Denver & Rio Grande caboose available yet? It is road number 49, red with yellow/gold lettering. One appeared on e-bay today (with no photo available (but photo is up on the Bachmann site. Also, there is a new Piko Rio Grande caboose that was to be available 3 quarter 2011. Some of the promo literature makes it look rather dark (eithe dark red or the boxcar brown) Sure would hope to see it in boxcar brown (like the old MDC Rio Grande Southern). Anyone have any news on either of these?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw one at Caboose yesterday. Looks pretty sharp. It's still their "regular" bobber caboose, not an accurate model of the real D&RG bobber, but the paint is sharp and looks to be the same colors as what's on the prototype at the Colorado RR Museum. 

Later 

K


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
Just purchased the new paint scheme for the #93106 Denver & Rio Grande bobber caboose. 'K' is correct, paint is very close to the caboose at the Colorado Railroad Museum. Even though it is just a repaint, it is a 'new' product in 1:22.5 scale. Now, if we could just get some green passenger cars and an 'Annie' with the Flying Grande herald from Bachmann!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

We just need to get Ted into painting as he very wells knows there is not going be any his dream cars available. Even Stan can fix him up with the proper decals.







Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey RJ, 
I've used Stan's decals, they are fantastic! I just can't do it as well as the factory boys. I was surprised by the new paint scheme on the Bachmann bobber. I still keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Ted: 

I would like Bachmann to mfg two Baldwin locos presently at Disneyland. Ward Kimball #5 and the Ernest Marsh locos , as originally built at the Baldwin factory to avoid legal or copyright issues with the Disney folks, as two follow ups to the INDY loco. 

I don't know. It seems pretty simple to select popular small sized locos. Lee Riley just has to visit Disneyland and view the Ward Kimball and the Ernest Marsh locos. Popular incorrect rumor has it that the Ernest Marsh loco was built to represent the first loco on the D&RG. So, build the original factory version of that D&RG loco #1. 

These are two famous American locos to mfg but yet Lee Riley chose the Mexican Connie loco. I think that Americans would more easily relate with these two Baldwin locos made famous by Disneyland. 

Future Spectrum locos are far too expensive so I am hoping these two locos would be built at the product level of the INDY. 

Probably will never happen. 


Norman


----------

